
Glowing plasma created by a high speed jet of water [video] - yincrash
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_vTq8oGpqwM
======
yincrash
This video was based off of a paper that was previously linked here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16042367](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16042367)

